# ,christmas morning cinnamon rolls



## redneck5236 (Dec 25, 2020)

Every Christmas I make home made cinnamon rolls for Christmas breakfast ! And for seven years have also sent a batch to the neighbors ! Hope everyone has a great Christmas !


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 25, 2020)

Wow those look delicious. Merry Christmas!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2020)

Those look delicious!!
Think I'll move and become your neighbor.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 25, 2020)

Looks great I'll take my share now.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 25, 2020)

I’m with 

 GaryHibbert
 and gonna move into the ‘hood. Those look good!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 25, 2020)

They look really good! Do you have any neighbor spaces open or are they all taken lol!

Ryan


----------

